# Virgin Samsung STB causing headache



## uksurfing72 (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had Virgin Basic cable hooked up for about two weeks. I've been really impressed with the picture and the extra few channels are great. Problem is occasionally virgin gets confused and will get stuck on a preview or movie on demand channel that requires you to press OK to continue. obviously TiVo happily changes channels and records the huge box saying press OK Anyone have this problem with this or other boxes? Is it odd that we personify this technology? Happy Easter, Brian


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

It's best to untick these from Channels you receive so Tivo won't change on to them - You can still manually change to the channel if you want.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think you've mis-understood, Brian. Or maybe I have 

The problem I occasionally get, which I suppose may or may not be the same problem the OP is seeing, is that the send/receive of the channel number sometimes doesn't work right so the STB ends-up on Channel 0 (the 'special events' channel) while the Tivo simply thinks it's changed to the correct channel and starts recording. This is nothing to do with 'CIR'.

Apologies all round if this is a _different_ problem 

Maybe both I and the OP should try using the 'slow' version of the channel change to see if that helps!


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

Carl

I have the same box using medium , I had similar problems in the beginning , 

1. Turn off all the on screen menus - this is key
2. put a timer in to reset the box (optional)

I believe I run mine on medium setting and using the wands.

I find that without the timer the box will crash or get flaky every 6-7 days

Now it works 99.9&#37; of the time much better than the pace I had before

Also nver use the supplied remote control for the STB always use tivo


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

cwaring said:


> I think you've mis-understood, Brian. Or maybe I have
> 
> ...


Quite possible I got the wrong end of the stick - I assumed it was purposely going to one of these channels to record a suggestion but if channel 0 is a special one then I can see how a bad channel change could easily end up stuck there.


----------



## uksurfing72 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone ...Carl was right on with my problem was a misfire IR ... I now have all menu's off and I've slowed it to medium.. I didn't realise the virgin box had a reset function? Is it in a maintenance menu? .. does it revert back to 101? I'll have to look into it. It's a shame the "press ok" doesn't time out after a bit. Hopefully sorted now. thanks, Brian


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

uksurfing72 said:


> I didn't realise the virgin box had a reset function? Is it in a maintenance menu? .. does it revert back to 101?


Press and hold the 'standby' button until the light turns red - about 10 seconds - then release it. IIRC it re-starts on the last-selected channel.



uksurfing72 said:


> It's a shame the "press ok" doesn't time out after a bit.


I've moaned at them before about that


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

My reset is a bit more clunky but it works i have a plug timer that turns the STB off for 3-4 mins at around 3am (I try to get it to run at the end of the hour) this prevents it crashing for any length of time when I am on leave , I have left it for 4 weeks and not had a problem , basically now its setup I can just leave it , its the STB issue that after a while the memory fills up and it stops changing channels reliably not Tivo.

And yes after the reset it returns to the existing channel , I suppose it could efffect a program but I have onlt seen this very few occasions

I noticed when I had suggestings turn on before I put the timer in suggestions caused it to crash more frequently. It was obviously not designed to be remote controlled or cater for the number of channel changes , I did debate chaning it to reboot weekly not daily however it works so well at the moment I have not bothered.

Even my Media Center is set to reboot weekly as it tends to fail after a while , its only tivo that tends not to require a reboot and then its usually after I have been runinng it for over 150 days and with all the hacks , its amazing what a fantastic piece of kit tivo is.


----------



## uksurfing72 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Jeremy i've hooked up a timer to shut it down for 15mins at 5am and so far so great. oh how i wish TiVo would come back to these shores, damn you rupert murdock. I wonder how the OzLand is getting on......


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi All,
I've just come away from A humax foxsat HDR (nothing but constant freeze ups) back to a Virgin STB samsung version but none of the remote codes work for the samsung choice in TIVO set up. What codes / STB are people with Virgin samsung boxes choosing on set up please?


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

royfox said:


> Hi All,
> I've just come away from A humax foxsat HDR (nothing but constant freeze ups) back to a Virgin STB samsung version but none of the remote codes work for the samsung choice in TIVO set up. What codes / STB are people with Virgin samsung boxes choosing on set up please?


Samsung 200045 Fast


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. That's the one


----------

